# Will Barton



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Signed for 3 years and 11 million.

Pretty awful.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

This Denver franchise baffles me. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Porn Player said:


> This Denver franchise baffles me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


I just want to clarify, that I don't dislike Will Barton, no do I think the deal is a bad particular bad one. 

My confusion is with this teams direction. 

Why are they not unloading and retooling around Mudiay?


----------

